# Industrial Automation جامعة ماسي نيولندا



## لكنـ (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

أنا إنشاء الله بصدد البدء في دراسة الهندسة الصناعية بجامعة ماسي في نيولندا والأن أدرس مرحلة تحضيرية قبل الجامعة .... ولكن لدي عدة تسائلات وإستفسارات لأهل الخبرة في هذا المجال ..حقيقة ولا أخفيكم أمرا أني لست بذلك القدر في الرياضيات والفيزياء .. ولكن لدي العزم والرغبه لأن أصبح متميز في هذا التخصص ..ولدي الأن سنه كاملة قبل بدء الدراسة أستطيع من خلالها تطوير مستواي في الرياضيات والفيزياء ... وقد بدأت فعلا في دراسة الرياضيات ومحاولة تطوير مستواي ... ولكن ماهو المطلوب مني كطلاب في هذا التخصص , بمعنى أخر ماهي المواضيع المتعلقه بالرياضيات والفيزياء التي يجب أن ألم بها بشكل ممتاز لكي أبدع في هذا التخصص .. سأقوم بوضع قائمة المواد التي تدرس في هذا التخصص في الجامعة لعلها تعين من يريد تقدم النصح والعون .

Papers
First Part 
124.101 Physics I(a) 
140.150 Technology and Engineering for Industry 
159.101 Programming Fundamentals 
160.101 Calculus 1 
124.102 Physics I(b) 
143.150 Engineering Fundamentals 
159.102 Computer Science Fundamentals 
161.100 Principles of Statistics 

Second Part 
124.251 Analogue Systems Design 
141.294 Engineering Principles 
143.221 Mechanics and Materials 
143.222 Technological Mathematics A 
124.252 Digital Systems Design 
143.223 Technological Mathematics B 
143.292 Industrial Innovation and Improvement 
143.334 Computer-Aided Design and Manufacturing 

Third Part 
142.298 Process and Electrical Engineering 
143.336 Engineering Materials and Mechanical Analysis 
143.340 Industrial Research Techniques 
159.201 Algorithms and Data Structures 
143.342 Agile Manufacturing 
143.335 Instrumentation, Electronics and Control Engineering 
143.346 Control and Linear Systems 
143.360 Mechanical and Manufacturing Engineering 

Fourth Part 
143.458 Simulation, Modelling and Optimisation 
143.467 Control Systems Design 
143.485 Engineering Project 
140.391 Process Engineering and Modelling 
143.462 Robotics and Automation 
143.341 Quality Systems Design 
143.461 Modern Multivariable Control 



http://study.massey.ac.nz/massey/study/programme-course-and-paper-search/programme.cfm?prog_id=93353&major_code=2432&tab=plan


----------



## صناعي متمرد (6 فبراير 2009)

لاااا يا عمي الا الرياضيات 

الفيزيا مش زيادة يعني كفاية عليك تعرف القوانين الطبيعية والعامة للفيزياء وبما يخص الفيزياء الكهربائية لازم تعرف فيها كمان عشان في مواد تانية مترتبة عليها متل الالكترونيات والميكاترونكس والجماعة دي 

بس الرياضيات لازمة . والا حيكون المهندس الصناعي خريج تجارة ادبي بيعرف شوية تصنيع ولا شو رأيك 

مواد متل الاقتصاد الهندسي والتصنيع والكنترول وغيرها كتيير بيحتاج الى الرياضيات المتقدمة متل الكالكولاس 

بالتوفيق الك واي استفسار اخر اسأل


----------



## صناعي متمرد (6 فبراير 2009)

مع احترامي للتجارة طبعا وكل الاحترام الهم


----------

